
50 Outstanding Examples Of Big Typography Art in Poster Designs - iuguy
http://designbeep.com/2010/11/20/50-outstanding-examples-of-big-typography-art-in-poster-designs/
======
Mikecsi
Pretty cool, did you design any of these?

